# Fisherman Missing



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

A fisherman is missing from a fishing boat off the coast of Dorset. Portland Coastguard received a Mayday call at lunchtime today from a vessel off Portland saying the man, believed to be from Weymouth had gone overboard.

A Royal Navy Lynx helicopter, four Navy vessels, a coastguard helicopter and an RNLI lifeboat searched the area for five hours but the man was not found.

Around the same time, local radio reported that a foot was found on a beach which police believe could be of the school boy that went missing in same area last week. David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Update to this story on local radio this morning is that the missing fisherman is a 20 years old local fisherman working with his father and one other in a fishing boat laying 80 crab pots off Portland Bill. Winds were strong reaching gale force. The foot found on Chesil Beach has been sent off to a Forensic Lab. David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The search has now been called off. 20 year old Peter Lynham fell overboard when laying crab pots with his father and brother. He was said to be an experience fisherman. Yet another life lost while working at sea for a living, and another life this month in the same area ruining yet another family not only for Christmas, but for life. When we all sit around the table at Christmas with our family, perhaps we could spare a thought for others around the world who will not be so lucky due to similar tragedies. David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Peter tripped over a rope falling into the sea. A real tragic accident, and just before Christmas. I hope people think of those who risk their lives for a living when they next enjoy a crab meal. David


----------

